# Where to visit in Germany?



## 111758 (Apr 28, 2008)

We intend visiting the Dusseldorf show late August. We will have about 12 days to spare before the show. Can any one suggest suitable touring area in Germany or surrounding countries.

Paul and Ann


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Paul and Ann

Have you had a browse through the "Germany Touring" forum? (Where this is being moved to, BTW :wink: )

Gerald


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

How about a trip down the mosel?

Start at Luxembourg (2 days), then Trier (2 days),Bernkastel (1 day) down to Cochem (1 day) then on down to Koblenz (3 days) Excellent site at the German corner overlooking the rhine and mosel confluence and a short passenger boat across to the town. 

Then wander up the rhine, taking in cologne and or bonn before reaching the duseldorf messe. Cologne cathedrl is amazing! 

There are dozens of stellplaetze on the mosel - virtually every town/village has one At Cochem, the overnight parking is right next to the river.

Try and get into a stellplatz early afternoon as spaces will be in demand.

For a small fee, ok food and beer, I'll be your guide!!!!!!!!!!!!!

David


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Can't argue with the Mosel - superb for motorhomes - it's difficult to get far when there's so many stellplatz in superb locations :wink: And the campsite at Koblenz is in a super position at the join of the Mosel & Rhine (if a little scruffy :roll: )


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

If its your first vist to Germany then I would say Davids (b16duv) route would be ideal for you, especially as the Rhein will take you back up to Dusseldorf.

Another option would be to head east to the Sauerland region, some lovely places to visit there, lots of small lakes (see) to visit, you could take in all 3 from the Dambusters raid, Mohnesee, Sorpesee and Edersee (nice stellplatz at Hemfurth) if that interests you.

To make the visit a little more interesting you could also choose to follow one of the many 'Ferienstrasse' or Holiday routes, more info >Here<. 
Holidayroutes that spring to mind for the Mosel and Rhein are the 'Moselweinstrasse', 'Vulkanstrasse' and the 'Rheinische Sagenweg', they're all in the link above.

Have a scan round the excellent >German Tourism< website for lots more ideas and, as Gerald says, have a good look back through the wealth of info in the forum you are in now!

Pete


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We quite fancy going to Germany next year, but will we be able to use stellplatz in August with an 8.6meter van?

Richard...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> We quite fancy going to Germany next year, but will we be able to use stellplatz in August with an 8.6meter van?
> 
> Richard...


Lots of Germans tour with huge vans like Concordes, Carthargo and the likes. You'll see them all the time on Stellplatze. Obviously you won't fit on them all but shouldn't have a problem in the majority.
If you get the Bordatlas some are highlighted as to whether it is suitable for vans over 12mtrs and theres a surprisingly large ammount listed.

Another point when visiting in high season (August), especially at the popular ones is to arrive early to get a spot, with a few exceptions you can't advance book a stellplatz.

Pete


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Pete,

We will keep Germany as an option instead of France for next year then. 

Are the stellplatz about the same cost as French Aires? and is it a viable option to spend the whole 14 nights we are over there on them. Or should we look for some normal sites as well to spend 2/3 nights in one place.

Richard...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

From memory I don't think i've paid more than €10 for a stellplatz and to counter that there are loads of free ones out there as well. Average price for us has been about €5 p/n. I think one exception is some of the s/platz along the north and east coast can get a bit pricey, hopefully Gerhard will confirm if he sees this.

You can use them for your entire holiday no probelms whatsover, we have just done this on a recent trip. 
Electricity is available at quite at quite a few if that is an issue, its normally coin operated so you don't have to have it if you don't want it. We just top up once a week to fully charge the batteries. The only thing you might miss is laundering facilities but we just wash a few things in the van as we go along. Of course if you can't live without toilets or showerblocks then it won't suit although some do have them.

Pete


----------

